# IHAS-003 "Prosecutor" (Iron Hands Fic)



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

This is another crazed idea I came up with after watching a few WWII movies...and digging through my garage-slash-museum-slash-funhouse.

So, without any ado whatsoever, here we go!
---------------------------------------------------------------------

*PROSECUTOR*
974.M41, IHAS (Iron Hands Assault Ship) _Ferrous Irae_, 
High Orbit, Cadia

"And then he says, "you did well, Saul, but the gunships were an experiment. One that has, apparently, failed. You'll continue, but most of them are being dismantled by the Tech-Adepts."

The marine leaned back in the chair behind a spartan desk. A data-slate sat on the table before him, showing a mass of icons.

"Saul, I really wish I could help, but the gunship wings just didn't work. They're outdated. The dropships can move faster. This is way over my head."

Saul Axryus of the Iron Hands let out a sigh of disgust.

"What does this mean for the other gunships? Besides _Prosecutor_?"

His captain, Janus Barradeil, examined the data-slate.

"Well, the ones that survived are being converted to dropships for the remainder of the campaign. _Prosecutor_ will be flying escort to LZ drops."

Saul snapped. "This isn't right! The gunships need more tests! You can't just phase out eighty marines!"

"Yes, Saul, I can. The gunship wing was a good idea, when we needed it. Those men are better serving on a frontline battle company, and the only reason you're not is because Raezale pulled some serious strings to keep _Prosecutor_ airborne, and you're part of his crew. Now get going. You're wheels-up in twenty minutes."

Saul stormed from the room, making sure to glare at the serf opening the door. The little man went pale.

Lucien Raezale, commander of the _Prosecutor_, sat squarely atop his craft, fitting a fuel line, bawling at Techmarine Hawken. The adept was covered in a servo-harness, fitting ammunition crates and missile racks to the Thunderhawk's wings mounts. 

Lucien leapt from the vessel, and clapped Saul on the shoulder. 

"Well? Did he reconsider?"

Saul shook his head. "No, he said that eighty marines was too much for one operation. Everybody except us is getting folded into a company."

"Damnation," said Lucien, "But we knew this would happen. Well, you gave it a try, son. Get the others, and stow your gear. We're expected at Kasr Jhallen's MAB South by 1100."

Saul crept into the small barracks block between _Prosecutor_ and the mess. He pulled his hands apart, a large kettle in each hand. 

He smacked them together with a massive _clang_. The five marines stopped dead. The last sat bolt upright from his bed, knocking his head on the ceiling.

"Ah, Saul. You know better then that. Don't make me thrash you again."

"I'm still waiting for the first time, brother. Lucien says W-U in ten. Let's hit it."

The marines nodded, and began to collect their few possessions.

----------------------------------------------------------------

[Air traffic control to unidentified infiltrator, squawk ident and proceed to MAB south]

[IHAS _Prosecutor_ to Cadian Air traffic, ident transmitting, gunship 003 in service to the Iron Hands.]

[Recieved, _Prosecutor_, you're late to the party.]

[Well, better late then never.]


----------



## The_One (May 9, 2008)

This is an interesting bit of reading...i'd like to hear more about what happens to Saul after wheels up

Thumbs up for detail but needs a bit more


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

It's not over. I always write in bits and pieces.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

*LANDFALL
Kasr Jhallen MAB South*

_Prosecutor_ cut through the low clouds obscuring the MAB outside of Kasr Jhallen's main habs. A dozen other Iron Hands Thunderhawks were already lined up in the hangers. 

For the most part, the Hands were on Cadia simply to mop up the remains of the Black Legion and it's allies after the 13th Black Crusade. Lucien's eyes swept the horizon as he banked the Thunderhawk toward the strip.

The _Prosecutor_ was part of an experiment the Iron Hands had began when the Black Crusade was in full swing. Iron Fathers and their savants simply removed twenty of the thirty bucket seats, and replaced them with capacitors for lascannon and a second set of heavy bolter mounts. The forwardmost heavy bolters, below the frontal wings, were removed and replaced with long-barreled Lascannon, adding to the gunship's support role. _Prosecutor_'s second set of sponsons had heavy bolters, to support infantry assaults and covering fire. The battle cannon atop the ship had remained, but had gained a tail gun directly behind it. 

Lucien had been allowed to hand-pick his crew from the former 7th Company, the most aircraft-proficient lot of them had been seven marines, including Saul. Damias, Marcus, Gregor, Lukas, Bjorn, and the youngest marine, Edward.

The Cadians were understandably happy to see the group step off _Prosecutor_'s ramp with 3rd Squad in tow, their colonel introducing himself as Col. Matthew Lex. 

Lucien congradulated _Prosecutor_'s crew on their successful deployment, and then proceeded to inform them the best quarters would be fought over.

_Prosecutor_'s crew responded in what can only be described as enthusiastically.


----------



## zahariel (Feb 28, 2008)

this is good keep it coming


----------

